# Question About Stl. Files



## speedre9 (May 13, 2015)

Does anyone know if a stl. file can be modified, and if so, could a person with more than novice experience do it? I'd like to modify some of the elements of a file I downloaded, can it be done and how does one do it?


----------



## JimDawson (May 13, 2015)

Yes, it's possible, but I don't know about the level of difficulty or experience required.  It's time to learn a new skill! 

http://meshlab.sourceforge.net/


----------



## tp1l (May 14, 2015)

TinkerCAD (https://www.tinkercad.com) is a bit easier than Meshlab if you just want to do simple Boolean operations. I've used it to clean up 3D scans for example, flattening the bottom for a print, etc.


----------

